# Dead Hard Drive in SAT-T60 -- Replace?



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later... my DirecTiVo's hard drive died of a heat stroke.

I called D* to have it removed from my account and they said I could have it replaced for free under the Protection Plan.

Of course, I don't expect them to send me another SAT-T60... probably an R15 instead.

I didn't use it much, but it's hard to turn down a free replacement.

So... what's your advice? Take it off the account or take the free replacement? 

Paul

P.S. Anyone want a SAT-T60 with a busted hard drive?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Why not do both? Take the free R15, fix the T60, and keep it on your account. 

Replacing/upgrading a Tivo hard drive is pretty easy. Respond back if you want more info about that.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Why not do both? Take the free R15, fix the T60, and keep it on your account.
> 
> Replacing/upgrading a Tivo hard drive is pretty easy. Respond back if you want more info about that.


Now that's an idea! All I need is a new hard drive and good ol' InstantCake.

But what the heck am I gonna do with 3 DVRs? 

Paul

Edit: Oops. Forgot about the fact that I have SWM. I don't have enough legacy ports to run an R15 and a T60 without rewiring and putting my WB68 back in service along side the SWM. But it is doable.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Shoot - I still have 2 of those Philips DVRs in a closet somethere collecting dust!

They have almost zero value on eBay.


----------

